# Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..



## Peter K. (24. März 2013)

Moin moin,

wie sieht es mit den Silberlingen 2013 aus? Habt ihr schon Erfolg gehabt?

würde gerne wissen ob jemand schon am Brouwersdam/Grevelinger Meer sein Glück probiert hat und ob die Heringe schon da sind?

LG


----------



## Ted (24. März 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Ich fahre zwar erst über Ostern dort hin, kann dir aber mit großer Sicherheit sagen dass die Heringe noch nicht da sind. Das Wasser wird noch viel zu kalt sein.


----------



## Peter K. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

@Ted

Letztes Jahr um die Zeit habe ich dort sehr gut gefangen.

Es war lediglich etwas wärmer als dieses Jahr..


----------



## Ted (25. März 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Ted
> 
> Letztes Jahr um die Zeit habe ich dort sehr gut gefangen.
> 
> Es war lediglich etwas wärmer als dieses Jahr..



Sag ich doch. Das Wasser wird noch zu kalt sein.


----------



## Peter K. (25. März 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

5 Grad ist es momentan warm, sollte doch gehen "eigentlich"

War noch keiner drüben?


----------



## forellenbernhard (26. März 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

|wavey:hallo zusammen, Wasserteperatur Grevelingenmeer Messstation Den Osse heute um 11.30 1,2° und Nordsee 2°. Warscheinlich zu kalt für Heringe. Gegen 15.04. fahre ich auch dort hin, wenn sich die Wetterverhältnisse gebessert haben?


----------



## Ted (26. März 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Wo hast du denn diese Info her Peter??


----------



## Peter K. (27. März 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

http://www.meteoprog.de/de/water/NorthSea/

da steht was von 5 grad?


----------



## forellenbernhard (27. März 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Wassertemperatur: 10.00 Uhr Grevelingenmeer 1,6°, Nordsee direkt vor der Schleuse 2,2°. Info: Het Weer op Schouwen- Duiveland, Wetterstation Port Greve, Den Osse. Das ist meine Info Quelle und die hat auch meistens gepasst. Da sieht man auch die Windstärke und Richtung. Manchmal fällt diese Wind- Info leider auch aus.


----------



## Ted (27. März 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Ist von euch schon mal jemand im Hafengebiet von Rotterdam (Europoort) unterwegs gewesen? Ich fahre über Ostern dort hin, finde allerdings kaum brauchbare Infos dazu...


----------



## forellenbernhard (27. März 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Ich habe mal in einem Forum gelesen, daß ein Angelkollege am Brouwersdamm( an der Schleuse zum Grevelingenmeer geangelt und tagelang nichts gefangen hat) und dann zum süd- westlichen Teil des Rotterdamer- Havens gefahren ist und sehr gut gefangen hat. Das Gebiet hat einen sehr bekannten Namen, fällt mir aber nicht mehr ein. Ich glaube weiter landeinwärts kommt der Haringsvliet. (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Snoek (4. April 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

tach zusammen,
sind die silberlinge mittlerweile angekommen oder wie siehts aus?war noch jemand los?#:#:#:

gruß snoek


----------



## Ted (5. April 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Über Ostern war noch nichts los.


----------



## christian T (22. April 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Hallo Leute,

Lohnt sich das Heringsangeln auch in den Hafengebierten von Nord-Holland (Ijmuiden, Scheveningen, Rotterdammer Hafen)?
Kann mir dafür jemand Spots nennen?
Wird da zur Zeit schon gefangen? Denn ich würde am Wochenende gern mein Glück versuchen.

Viele Grüße   Christian


----------



## Hotspot (22. April 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Hi

Die Sonne lacht die Wassertemperaturen steigen 

Ist inzwischen der Hering am Brouwersdamm angekommen?


----------



## z9r (22. April 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

War am Wochenend an der Schleuse,ja die ersten Heringe sind schon da,aber noch keine Massen.Beste Ergebnisse Abends und sehr früh Morgens.Dafür aber im gegensatz zum letzten Jahr mal grosse Heringe!


----------



## sunrise (26. April 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Gibts weitere Berichte?


----------



## mobokaibo (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Hallo,
ich war am Montag den 29.04 mit Meinem Sohn an der Schleuse. Von 9:00 bis 19:00 Uhr haben wir vergebens darauf gewartet das die Schleuse öffnete. Somit bekamen wir und alle anderen nicht einen Silberling in Anblick
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dafür sind wir 228Km hin, und 228Km zurückgefahren.
Dies wollte ich nicht auf mich sitzen lassen, und bin am 1. Mai nochmal dort hin. ( Ohne meinen Sohn, der war noch immer gefrustet). Nun war die Schleuse offen, und ich habe 32 Heringe gefangen. Diese waren recht klein, jedoch war die Ehre trotz diesem eher kleine Fang wieder hergestellt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele Grüße

Paul


----------



## Bootsrookie (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Was ist los?
Wir haben Ende Mai und seit dem 06.05.2013 kein einziger Beitrag mehr über die Heringsangelei am Grevelinger Meer. Ist das Wasser ausgelaufen oder finden die Heringe dieses Jahr nicht statt?
Mal im Ernst. Ich möchte am kommenden langen Wochenende mit dem Boot mal wieder zum Browersdam. Wie sieht es derzeit mit den Heringsfängen aus? Sind die Hornhechte schon da? Wäre toll wenn ich ein paar Infos bekommen könnte :m
Gruss, Thomas


----------



## riwita (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wie sieht es mit den Silberlingen 2013 aus? Habt ihr schon Erfolg gehabt?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Da ich jedes Jahr in Holland bin, und zwar von März bis Oktober,kann ich Euch recht gut Auskunft geben über die Silberlinge. 2013 haben wir ab 20 April unmengen an Silberlinge gefangen und das ging bis Ende Mai.Es kommt aber immer auf die Wassertemperatur an., am besten ist eine Temperatur von ab 10 Grad aufwärts Da dieses Jahr kein Frost in Holland gewesen ist , wird das Grevelingen uch schneller Warm werden und die Silberlinge werden früher kommen.
Wenn Sturm war und das Wasser aufgewühlt ist ziehen die Silberlinge sich zurück.Entscheidend ist auch ob Hoch oder Niedriegwasser ist und ob der Fisch auch da ist.Meine Fangergebnisse waren 2011 ca: 500 Stück 2012 ca: 150 Stück und diese waren auch nicht so groß. 2013 wieder 500-700 Stück und diese waren auch recht groß. Gefangen wird mal bei auflaufendem oder ablaufendem Wasser jenachdem wenn der Schwarm da war,ca 1 Stunde nach Einsetzen der Gezeiten.
Natürlich und das ist sehr wichtig ,die Schleuße muß geöffnet sein.
Wie gesagt ,wenn Sturm gewesen ist bleibt die Schleuße meistens geschlossen und dann hast Du natürlich Pech.
Aber da ich das ganze Jahr in Holland verbringe, ist das für mich nicht tragisch und fahre am nächsten Tag wieder hin. Heute habe ich den Rest von ca:65 Silberlinge zu Matjes verarbeitet. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt etwas damit anfangen
Riwita


----------



## eiswerner (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Ich wollte mal fragen rentirts sich dort auf Heringe zu angeln, muß man da eine Lizenz erwerben wir haben ca.600 Km Anfahrt oder kann ich besser nach Kappeln durchstarten?
Wie sind dort die heringe groß oder klein?


----------



## esgof (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

moin,
in kappeln waren sie um einiges kleiner als in holland die besten hatte ich aber auf der mole von strahlsund(rügen).
in holland brauchst auf der see seite keine papiere auf der grevillinger seite mußt papiere haben kannst auch günstig tages karten haben. ganz wichtig darfst nur drei haken haben sonst wird es teuer
gruß esgof


----------



## Peter K. (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

@riwita

wie sieht es momentan am Damm aus? Sind die Heringe schon da?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ted (12. März 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Gibts was neues von den Heringen?
Vielleicht habe ich ja glück und über Ostern sind die Hornhechte sogar schon da


----------



## Peter K. (13. März 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Würde mich auch interessieren ob die Heringe schon da sind....???


----------



## dirk-sg (13. März 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

nee sind sie nicht.

ps 2 tage ohne 1 fisch


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. März 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Hm so wie es aussieht ist es im Moment ein Unterschied wie man dort angelt. Den Auszug unten habe ich aus einem Niederländischen Forum. Dirk-sg nicht das Du der eine Angler auf dem Dam warst der nix hatte:

door *Wil Wycisk* » ma maart 10, 2014 9:13 pm 

Ze zijn er weer. Grevelingen bij de spui,  middelplaat. Water temp 7,5 in de ochtend en 8,5 in de middag, vandaag  de 10e maart. Hebben er zeer veel op de dieptemeter gezien, zijn erg  klein. Met mijn zoon samen ongeveer 40-50 gevangen. Hebben er maar 8  meegenomen want de rest was onder de maat. Ze beten bijna niet, moest ze  echt verleiden met veel geduld. Op de kant (dam) was een persoon bezig  maar die had niets. Even wachten dus.

Aber lohnen sieht anders aus.


----------



## dirk-sg (19. März 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

War nicht alleine und die Anderen hatten an den Tagen auch keinene Fische ... :r


----------



## Ted (29. März 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

wie siehts aus Leute? Gibts was neues von den Heringen?


----------



## wilder_wombel (31. März 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Hallo,

war am Sa,So mit dem Boot an der Schleuse, es ist massig Hering da !! Aber leider alles nur 15cm Fische , man konnte nur 
jeden zwanzigsten Fisch mitnehmen, lohnt also nicht wirklich

Gruss


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. April 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

war jetzt am WE vor Ort,die sind da!!


----------



## Ted (4. April 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Auch größere?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. April 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

....für mich sind die alle klein ;-))
Kann ich nicht sagen,wie groß die dort sind


----------



## dirk-sg (4. April 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

sind die 20er da ?

MfG Dirk


----------



## Peter K. (4. April 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

30er sind da


----------



## Peope113 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Moin,

gibt es was neues am Grevelinger Meer ? 

Jemand dieses WE dort gewesen ?


----------



## MBausB (11. April 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*



Peope113 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es was neues am Grevelinger Meer ?
> 
> Jemand dieses WE dort gewesen ?



Hi,
würde mich auch interessieren, wollte diese WE vieleicht los!


----------



## wilder_wombel (22. April 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Hallo,

ich war über Ostern mit dem Boot auf dem Grevelinger Meer raus.

Noch schlimmer als vor 2 Wochen, fisch ist massig da

aber nur gerade mal 15cm, wenn man 2 Stunden Heringe von der

Rute gefplückt hat und keiner im Eimer landet hat man keinen Bock mehr

also es lohnt nicht wirklich

Gruss


----------



## Bambine (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Gestern auf der Hendrik II gewesen, ca 12 angler, ich denke am ende kommt jeder auf ca 10+ Fische a  20cm+ ... massig kleine Fische , manchmal haengt 4 10cm dran. 
Ich war das erste Mal da oder ueberhaupt Heringsangeln ... da ich nichts anderes hatte , hatte ich eine Rolle mit 17er geflochtene dran, war sehr gut um auhc die kleine Fische zu spueren, aber sehr viele Aussteiger bei groesseren, das naechste Mal definitiv keine Geflochtene.


----------



## Peter K. (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Gestern waren fast nur 15 und 20+ Fische da .. !!! Über 200 in 6 std


----------



## esgof (22. März 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

moin
kann jemand sagen ob man schon hering fängt auf brouwersdam
mfg esgof


----------



## brummy010 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Nabend 

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren !!!! Stehe auch schon mit meinem boot in den startlöchern


----------



## mr-echolot (23. März 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Hallo Brummy010,

ich komme auch aus Wesel,habe auch ein Motorboot,aber ich habe noch nie auf die kleinen Silberlinge geangelt.Daja ab den 31.03.15 die Schonzeit in Holland beginnt,wäre dass eine schöne Alternative mal auf eine andere Fischart zu Angeln.
Es werden ja hier im Forum schon einige Stellen genannt,mich würde es Interessieren,wie Tief und mit wieviel Haken am Paternoster Angeln darf und wo man auch das Boot slipen kann.

Mfg.mr-echolot


----------



## brummy010 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Grüß dich , du hast eine Nachricht von mir


----------



## Snoek (6. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

moin und frohe ostern
wie siehts eigendlich bei den heringen aus,sind schon welche gefangen worden? wollte mal demnächst mein glück versuchen...
|rolleyes

gruss snoek


----------



## olebole (7. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Moin... Ich bin derzeit in renesse.. und schon 5 Tage..
Ich beobachte jeden Tag die Fänge und die halten sich sehr in grenzen.  Eigentlich wird im Augenblick nichts gefangen,  da auch die schleuse nicht geöffnet wird! Keine Strömung kein Hering... So einfach.
Ich hab meine Angelklamotten gar nicht erst ausgepackt.
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden sobald sich was ändert.
Ansonsten bleibt noch abzuwarten.  Kann gut sein, das es eh noch zwei Wochen dauert bis es hier losgeht und alle Schulter an Schulter stehen.. Ich muss das nicht mehr haben!

Gruß 
Ole


----------



## olebole (8. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Tach...

So schleuse ist auf.... Aber es wurde den ganzen tag 1 Hering gefangen...

Noch zu kalt..

Gruß


----------



## brummy010 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Nabend 

Finde es sehr gut das du uns infos aus erster hand gibst , danke !


----------



## Snoek (11. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

moin,
ist schon komisch,daß die heringe so unterschiedlich ziehen.an der ostseeküste wird gut gefangen,während sich die fänge in nl,bzw.an der nordseeküste in grenzen halten.aber das wird sich hoffentlich noch ändern...


----------



## steinforelle (12. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

zur zeit sieht es noch fast überall mau aus..


----------



## esgof (12. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

moin
ich war am 2.4. das letzte mal auf der schleuße und die war immer noch zu.jemand hat mir was von wasservögeln erzählt die jetzt am ufer brüten.
ich werde wohl wenn es los geht nur für einen tag hin fahrenund dann wieder zurück.
dürfte aber nicht mehr lange dauern.
mfg


----------



## Bambine (20. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

12. April ... tote Hose - nichts ... den ganzen Tag von 11:00 - 19:00


----------



## brummy010 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Gibt es was neues ? wollen am samstag hoch fahren


----------



## Kukkosaari (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2013 Grevelinger Meer usw..*

Hallo Zusammen,

weiß jemand von Euch ob man auf der Nordseeseite vom Brouwersdamm schon Wolfsbarsch fangen kann?

Finde auch recht wenige Infos über die zu fangenden Fischarten auf der Binnenseite.

Vielen Dank vorab.....


----------

